# Awareness with SAD.is



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

After seeing the responses to this thread:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/social-anxiety-disorder-sad-awareness-163640/

And the results of this research:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ial-phobia-are-judged-less-attractive-165678/

I thought there may be room for bringing awareness to social anxiety online.

That's why I registered the Social Anxiety Support twitter account.

I also registered the domain name SAD.is

How can we *raise awareness of Social Anxiety Disorder* (SAD) with the domain SAD.is?

It seems that many people *don't know what SAD is* or why it's a *disorder* and *not just shyness*. How can we tell them our story?

What *is* SAD to you?

Share your ideas here:
http://sad.uservoice.com/


----------

